# Sammelberufe behalten oder lieber Inschriftenkunde?



## DenailX (1. August 2011)

Hi, ich bin zur Zeit level 52 und habe BB auf 200 und Kürschnern auf 310.
Zur Zeit habe ich 1500g. Soll ich einen der BErufe verleren und Inschriftenkunde wählen? Weil damit macht man ja viel mehr Geld. 
Aber reichen 1500g um durch AH Käufe den Beruf auf ca. 250 hochzupushen?


----------



## Treefolk (1. August 2011)

Um da eine genaue aus sage treffen zu können müsten man deinen Server wissen. Dann müsten wir uns dort einen Char erschaffen fals wir noch keinen dort haben. Dann müsten wir im Auktionshaus die Preise raus suchen und im Levelguide für Inschriften schauen was du brauchst und das für dich ausrechnen.

http://www.wowberufe...unde-guide.html

http://www.buffed.de...m-Beruf-790851/


----------



## DenailX (1. August 2011)

Treefolk schrieb:


> Um da eine genaue aus sage treffen zu können müsten man deinen Server wissen. Dann müsten wir uns dort einen Char erschaffen fals wir noch keinen dort haben. Dann müsten wir im Auktionshaus die Preise raus suchen und im Levelguide für Inschriften schauen was du brauchst und das für dich ausrechnen.
> 
> http://www.wowberufe...unde-guide.html
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...m-Beruf-790851/



Ja, also ich meinte ob es sich allgemein lohnt mit dem Level noch Inschriftenkudne zu wählen ohne Kräuterkunde. Oder erst warten bis 85 und dann Inschriftenkunde?


----------



## Treefolk (1. August 2011)

Also ich würde die Sammelberufe bis 85 behalten und damit weiter Gold verdienen und mich dann auf 85 zwei Herstellenden Berufen zu wenden da sie in Raids wegen den Gegenstandsverbesserungen gegen über der Sammelberuf Fähigkeit klar im Vorteil sind.


----------



## DenailX (1. August 2011)

Treefolk schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Sammelberufe bis 85 behalten und damit weiter Gold verdienen und mich dann auf 85 zwei Herstellenden Berufen zu wenden da sie in Raids wegen den Gegenstandsverbesserungen gegen über der Sammelberuf Fähigkeit klar im Vorteil sind.



Okay, danke für den Tipp. So werde ich es denn auch wahrscheinlich machen. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich beim Leveln keine Kohle hab, weil ich alles fürs Skillen benötige.


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. August 2011)

Also grad bei Inschriftenkunde würd ich 2x drüber nachdenken. Im Vergleich zu anderen herstellenden Berufen hat sie einen immensen Vorteil: man verkloppt auch das vom low-level-skillen net beim vendor oder vertickt es für "Kleingeld" im AH, man kann sogar mit den niedrigen Glyphen ganz gut Kohle machen. Wenn du Lust hast auf deinem Server das AH im Auge zu behalten etc (Glyphenmarkt ist oft recht gut umkämpft), würd ich es jetzt schon skillen... du wirst idR weniger Ausgaben für den Beruf haben, als Einnahmen.. also eher zusätzlich verdienen, wenn du es richtig anstellst. Wenn du eh nicht viel spielst / keine Lust hast Zeit im AH zu verbringen dann würd ich die 2 Sammelberufe behalten. Allerdings würd ich (wenn ich keine Lust hab Zeit fürs AH beobachten etc aufzubringen) auch später nicht auf Inschriftler umskillen - außer du willst nur den Berufsbonus, den es aber auch bei jedem anderen (Herstellungs-) Beruf gibt.


----------



## madmurdock (1. August 2011)

DenailX schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin zur Zeit level 52 und habe BB auf 200 und Kürschnern auf 310.
> Zur Zeit habe ich 1500g. Soll ich einen der BErufe verleren und Inschriftenkunde wählen? Weil damit macht man ja viel mehr Geld.
> Aber reichen 1500g um durch AH Käufe den Beruf auf ca. 250 hochzupushen?



Um damit Kohle zu machen brauchst du bestimmte Rezepte, die du taeglich durch Forschung (dauert mehrere Monate) und sehr sehr teure Glyphenbuecher (droppen AUSSCHLIESSLICH in wotl) erlernst. Kohle machst du mit dem Beruf also erst sehr spaet. Ich finde Alchi momentan am besten um durch Transmutieren regelmaessig Kohle reinzukriegen ohne viel zu tun.



DenailX schrieb:


> Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich beim Leveln keine Kohle hab, weil ich alles fürs Skillen benötige.



Besonders Reiten

280
310
Kaltwetterflug

knallen rein. Ist natuerlich kein Muss, aber ich würds nicht missen wollen. Zumindest 280 sollte man anpeilen.


----------



## Virikas (4. August 2011)

Treefolk schrieb:


> Also ich würde die Sammelberufe bis 85 behalten und damit weiter Gold verdienen und mich dann auf 85 zwei Herstellenden Berufen zu wenden da sie in Raids wegen den Gegenstandsverbesserungen gegen über der Sammelberuf Fähigkeit klar im Vorteil sind.



Was Quatsch ist... Zumindest was das klar angeht.
Kräutern --> 480Haste Buff (umgerechnet 80 Haste dauerhaft)
Kürschnern --> Critbuff
Bergbau --> Ausdauer (wenn dann nur für Tanks sinnig..)

Crit und Haste sind zwar Sekundärstats, aber sooo viel schlechter nun auch wieder nicht.
Die ganze Debatte um 80 Int/Agi/Str pro Beruf ist einfach hinrissig. Merken tust du davon nur auf dem Papier was.


----------



## madmurdock (5. August 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Was Quatsch ist... Zumindest was das klar angeht.
> Kräutern --> 480Haste Buff (umgerechnet 80 Haste dauerhaft)
> Kürschnern --> Critbuff
> Bergbau --> Ausdauer (wenn dann nur für Tanks sinnig..)
> ...



Wenn du es so siehst, brauchst du gar keine Berufe waehlen.

Man kann entscheiden zwischen:

- einfachen Farmberufen: ZB Blumenpfluecken + Kürschner -> minimaler Aufwand, kleiner DPS Boost
- einer sinnvollen Kombi: ZB Blumenpfluecken + Alchi -> moderater Aufwand, mittelmaessiger DPS Boost
- einer "Edel" Kombi: ZB Schmied + Juwelier -> maximaler Aufwand, maximaler DPS Boost

die beiden ersteren hast du in 1 2 Tagen geskillt, bei dem Rest brauchst du dann entweder laenger oder du bist mehrere 10000 Gold los um das hochzuskillen.

Relativ gesehen sind die Berufe Boni aber doch recht mau und summieren sich nur, wenn man wirklich alles maximal enchanted/gemmed und Guides beachtet. Sicherlich sinnvoll, wenn man raided und PvP in RGBS/Arena betreibt, aber ansonsten ziemlich egal.


Ich hab dir ja oben schon geschrieben, dass meine Empfehlung Alchi + Kraeuter ist.


----------



## Virikas (5. August 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Wenn du es so siehst, brauchst du gar keine Berufe waehlen.



Richtig. Für eine theoretische DPS Steigerung von nicht mal 1% pro Herstellungsberuf (+80 auf ein Primäratribut) ist ein Beruf unnötiger Aufwand, den Otto Normal Spieler nicht merken wird. Das mag in World First Gilden anders aussehen, von denen treibt sich auf Buffed aber meines Wissens nach keiner rum.


----------



## Cassiopheia (6. August 2011)

Ist immer noch mehr als eine VZ oder ein normaler Gem bringt  Einzeln gesehn machts nicht viel aus.. Nimmt man aber alles zusammen schon.


----------



## Bismark72 (15. August 2011)

Trotzdem - mal zurück zum Topic - ist doch der Inschriftler nur noch mäßig dazu in der Lage, als Kohlescheffler durchzugehen. Ich hab's gerade einem Twink verpasst, und nein, die Glyphen die beim Skillen anfallen wird man fast nicht los, das AH ist voll davon, und mehr als eine jeder Sorte braucht ja auch keiner.
Die Herstellung aller Glyphen zu beherrschen ist nahezu utopisch, solange man die Bücher aus WotLK dazu braucht. Sie sind äußerst selten im AH, und kosten dann etwa 3k pro Buch. Rechnet man sich aus, wie viele Bücher man braucht um alle Glyphen zu beherrschen... teuer teuer und nochmal teuer. Und solange es "je Glyphe 40g, egal welche, kann alle" gibt, hat man um Konkurrenz werden zu können einen langen Weg vor sich.

Mein Inschriftler soll mir Glückskarten für Kekse herstellen, mehr eigentlich nicht.  Auch mit denen kann man Gold machen, aber nur sehr sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2011)

Bücher kauft man nicht so teuer hinzu. Die farmt man mit seinen Twinks 

So ein wenig Inschriftenkunde kann einem insgesamt recht viel Gold sparen über die Zeit verteilt bei vielen Charakteren.


----------



## wronny (15. August 2011)

Der Glyphenmarkt ist bei uns recht dünn geworden, seit die Glyphen kein Verbrauchsprodukt mehr sind. Wobei man als "Platzhirsch" immer noch ganz gut daran verdient.
Und das Erlernen über die Glyphenbücher soll irgendwann geändert werden. (Zumindest steht es laut Q&A irgendwo auf der "To-Do-Liste" der Entwickler)

Die Dunkelmondkarten darf man auch nicht aus der Rechnung fallen lassen. Die Verkaufen sich noch immer ganz gut und die Herstellungskosten liegen bei uns je nach Zeitpunkt zwischen 330g und 600g pro Karte [1] und die Verkaufspreise irgendwo zwischen 220g (* der Steine, während des Jahrmarktes) und 2000g (* der Funken, während kein Jahrmarkt ist/das Angebot gering).

Die Relikte / Nebenhand-Items verkaufen sich meiner Erfahrung nach eher schlecht als recht besonders seit in 4.2 die Händler für die Tagesquests in Hyjal Relikte im Sortiment haben. Meinem Lederverarbeiter geht es da mit den Umhängen aber nicht anders.

Neu lernen, würde ich den Beruf auf einem Haupcharakter heute wohl nicht mehr, wohl aber auf einem Twink - zur Selbstversorgung. Auf einem Hauptcharakter würde ich wohl *heute* Bergbau und einen weiteren Sammelberuf nutzen bis der Charakter 85 ist und dann einen der Sammelberufe verlernen, sodass sich dann eine passende Berufskombination ergibt. (Bei mir am ehesten KK/Alchemie, BB/Ingi, BB/Juwe)

In der Phase zwischen zwei Erweiterungen würde ich jedoch eine Kombination aus Zwei Sammelberufen beibehalten. Mit dem Gold, welches man da verdienen kann, kann man einige Monate später mehrere Herstellungsberufe maximieren.

MfG

----
[1] Nicht mit den Schmuckstücken verwechseln, die man für die Abgabe des Kartensets erhält.


----
Edit:


Doofkatze schrieb:


> Bücher kauft man nicht so teuer hinzu. Die farmt man mit seinen Twinks


Kommt darauf an, ob man lust zu Twinken hat. Für Leute mit wenigen oder gar nur einem Charakter ist Inschriftenkunde - meines Erachtens nach - nicht gerade ein erstrebenswerter Beruf. Für mich als "Dauertwinker" spart mein "Crafting-Imperium" natürlich einiges an Gold.


----------

